# Cobalt Aquatics heater died, in process of warranty replace



## Phae

Just a head's up, Cobalt Aquatics is kinda new on the block, so I gave them a go with trying their EasyTherm 75 watt heater. I purchased it October 7th 2014, and it died last week, first spiking a high temp in the tank, then dying completely. However, it has only taken me 3 days to get a RMA authorization from customer service, which is not terrible. I'll update once the process is complete, with the outcome. This was a heater on sale for $41, so I am none too pleased it's dead within 6 months. Just posting in case anyone is considering this company or a heater from them. Anyone else purchased their products and had to do a RMA? I'm curious as to how long this will take. I have no heat in the tank now, and it's snowing outside.


----------



## Phae

Ok, so, heater replaced, no charge to me, other than the shipping it cost me to send the dead one to them for testing (about $7). So, good outcome. I had the replacement by April 4th, so about 3-4 weeks turnaround from warranty complaint to resolution.


----------



## Romad

Just a thought - are you using a surge protector where you plug the heater in?


----------



## Phae

No, I am not, but so long as Cobalt replaces them for if/when my house fries them, I'm OK with that as a solution. It is on a GFI outlet, but it is on a 15 amp circuit WITH the refrigerator as well. So, maybe it was my power, but nothing else has tripped (and I do have surge protection on my computer, which is not on that same circuit). I'm on an old screw in fusebox, so generally if there is any surge, it actually blows the fuse in the main box. I've had a bad experience with powerstrips/surge protectors, and they now scare me as a fire hazard too dangerous to leave plugged in when not home, thus why there isn't one on that. I replaced the outlets with new ones throughout the apartment when I moved in, so it all *should* be as clean/safe/correct (they are properly grounded) as possible.



Romad said:


> Just a thought - are you using a surge protector where you plug the heater in?


----------



## Romad

Interesting. I hope it works out for you then.


----------



## Phae

There's a chance it's dirty power, but Cobalt tested it and replaced it, and didn't hassle me, so maybe it was just a lemon? *shrug* Dunno, we'll see. Anyway, their customer service is good, so +1 for Cobalt. Part of the long turnaround was that I aimed to mail the bad one out on a Friday, and didn't make it to the post office til the following Tuesday.


----------



## Romad

Could be. I guess if you have another poop out on you soon you'll have your answer.


----------

